# What the hell has happened?



## Martin cape (30 Mar 2013)

Hi guys,

Just done my weekly 50% water change. Now the water has gone really cloudy, I have done anything different to what I do every week.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Mar 2013)

How did you fill it back up? did you disturb substrate?


----------



## Martin cape (30 Mar 2013)

Just with a bucket. Same as I always do. I put a dish on the substrate so it doesn't disturb it. I've changed more water and its still a bit murky. Gonna leave it till tomorra. See what happens. Then do another change if need be. 

Gonna leave lights and co2 off while I'm checking it all.


----------



## Martin cape (30 Mar 2013)

I do add Sodium Bicarb and Calcium Chloride to increase KH and GH, thinking I've maybe not let the Bicarb dissolve fully in the water before I've added the CaCl2. Reacted causing Sodium Chloride. Hence the fog.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Mar 2013)

Martin cape said:


> I do add Sodium Bicarb and Calcium Chloride to increase KH and GH, thinking I've maybe not let the Bicarb dissolve fully in the water before I've added the CaCl2. Reacted causing Sodium Chloride. Hence the fog.


 
Why would you want to increase GH and KH?  I used to use pure RO water and only ever added a bit of RO salts occasionally (1/2 teaspoon to 25l) if anything as if you're dosing ferts you will be adding everything you need through them IME.


----------



## Martin cape (30 Mar 2013)

The water I use is really soft. Less than one for KH and GH. So I have no buffer in there for when I inject co2. I only bump it up to 5 degrees each. Add a bit of buffer really. Also add the calcium for the inverts, and their shells.


----------



## Troglodyte (25 May 2013)

I would suggest this is a normal occurrence of a bacteria bloom, due to water change. It should clear within 72 hours.


----------

